# Silk plants in an arboreal



## dsdishon (Feb 25, 2012)

I was wondering if you guys might know if there is a difference in the safety for the T when it comes to using silk plants from the pet store vs silk plants from the craft or dollar store. I know the ones at the pet store are a little shiny but I didn't know if maybe the ones in the arts and crafts section would be sprayed with anything poisonous. Has anyone used the craft ones with good results.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 25, 2012)

The only thing I will ever purchase from a pet store is prey items... Unless I feel like liberating anothing invert.

If your going to use dollar store stuff, make sure it doesnt have glitter, or anything that may become dislodged as your T is exploring. Otherwise I give it a bleach bath, followed by a good soaking, air dry. Been suing it for just over three years, never had a problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nebulosa (Feb 25, 2012)

For species that require higher humidity levels, I'd think that plastic plants would be better than silk.  Although I admitedly have limited experience with silk, I've used plastic plants without any issues in the past.  My concern with silk is that it may eventually mold or mildew under moist conditions.  I'd also be interested to hear if any keepers have used silk over the long term without molding or other issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## suzypike (Feb 25, 2012)

After 5 years of keeping Ts I started, in Aug. 2011, using silk plants ( from places like walmart and michaels). After 6 months I've had no issues whatsoever: no sickness, no deaths, no mold.  So far, so good.  

Oh, and my Ts really seem to like hiding in, on, or under them, so I make sure the flower or leaves are large enough to climb on or make a good hiding place. I also secure them at a couple of points to the sides with a drop of hot glue. The Ts responses have been very positive.  I am out of town, or I'd post some pictures to illustrate what I mean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SgtSparkles (Feb 27, 2012)

i've found the exact same plants at the craft store, without the fake rock on the bottom, as what petco had. far cheaper of course, i use fake plants and say go for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## suzypike (Feb 27, 2012)

Here are some of my Ts and their silk plants.  Some of them prefer hiding in their plants than in the hide provided.  That is great for me, because I can usually see them better in the plants.





P. pulcher's lair is above in all of the silk leaves.  She has an awesome group of tube webs that go all through the plants.  I've never seen her on the bottom.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 27, 2012)

If there are long-term mold concerns, a few coats of clear spray paint would prevent it.


----------



## SgtSparkles (Feb 28, 2012)

in my experience the cork bark and substrate will mold quicker than a fake plant will

Reactions: Like 1


----------

